
The BBC's hi-tech failure: Don't Mention It - llambda
http://www.economist.com/blogs/blighty/2013/06/bbcs-hi-tech-failure?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/dontmentionit
======
zallarak
I've worked on smaller teams and with consultants. What I can say with
confidence is that consultants/contractors tend to have a bias in that they
don't care for properly architecting something and are more about hitting
deliverable/feature milestones [generalization, not absolute]. I bet the BBC
outsourced this..

